

It's Apple's 'Post-PC' World - We're All Just Living In It - hornokplease
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/03/editorial-its-apples-post-pc-world-were-all-just-living/

======
warmfuzzykitten
Best analysis I've seen so far. The new iPad (or any 'Post-PC' Apple product)
isn't about CPU speed or RAM memory. That's so PC World. It's about the
experience.

